# Anyone having issues accessing "Dogus Clinic - Northern Cyprus - Part 16" page?



## Kitan (Sep 2, 2014)

Each time I click on this link I'm taken to page 1 (was originally up to page 96) and all it says is '"we're all doomed".  Then I have to shut down Internet Explorer completely as it keeps crashing my laptop.


----------



## Maggiephatcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Kitan - I will have a look  

In the mean time can you copy and paste the link here for me to check it?

Maggie x


----------



## Kitan (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Maggie,

Here is the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=321785.0

Thanks!

Kitan x


----------



## Maggiephatcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Kitan - I've just gone in via the link you posted and it does take me to page 1 of the thread but doesn't stop me moving to the last page 

Will it not let you then click on page 96?

I'm not on a laptop, I'm using an iPad (not that that should make any difference)

Try the link below (it should take you straight to page 96)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=321785.950

Maggie x


----------



## Kitan (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for your help Maggie - that worked fine! x


----------



## 2naughtydogs (Dec 30, 2013)

I just got back from there on February 28. Dr. Firdevs is in the process of moving out of Dogus and in to a suite in the British Kolon Hospital. I have a couple email addresses for them if you're having a tough time getting in touch.


----------

